# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1с бух 3.0. Обнаружено неправомерное использование данного программного продукта

## maxxisveta

Обновили БП (проф) на версию: 3.0.44.140, платформу на версию: 8.3.8.2088

Каждые 10 мин. появляется надпись "Обнаружено неправомерное использование данного программного продукта".

Очень бы хотелось убрать эту табличку, что бы не появлялась, а то бухгалтера нервничают.
1с была куплена официально, но ИТС подписки нет. 
Помогите, пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо

----------

SmileyRU (16.03.2018)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Обновили БП (проф) на версию: 3.0.44.140, платформу на версию: 8.3.8.2088
> 
> Каждые 10 мин. появляется надпись "Обнаружено неправомерное использование данного программного продукта".
> 
> Очень бы хотелось убрать эту табличку, что бы не появлялась, а то бухгалтера нервничают.
> 1с была куплена официально, но ИТС подписки нет. 
> Помогите, пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо


Напишите ваш e-mail

----------

kufzuk (06.10.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## maxxisveta

> Напишите ваш e-mail


pf0908@list.ru/

----------


## maxxisveta

> pf0908@list.ru/


Ошибся. pf0908@list.ru без слэша в конце

----------


## kufzuk

Аналогичная проблема (один в один). Если есть такая возможность - помогите тоже. 
ereaper984@gmail.com

----------


## mixperez

Присоединяюсь, хотел бы решить проблему romanchik.msk@gmail.com

----------


## kufzuk

Спасибо большое - пока проблем не возникает =)

----------


## cyris

Доброго времени суток!
А мне поможете с данной проблемой?
insy01@gmail.com
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток!
> А мне поможете с данной проблемой?
> insy01@gmail.com
> Заранее благодарен!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/75ez/u6aSobo6f

----------

ahnenerbe (08.02.2017), Alex5070 (17.10.2016), amikola (16.11.2017), Appolo15 (03.11.2016), base_1c (27.02.2019), BerezovskiyAnd (21.01.2018), chica (08.02.2017), CTygEHTTlt (01.03.2018), cyris (06.10.2016), denmonn88 (27.04.2017), Dimonkos (07.09.2017), fkmrf (21.02.2017), ForAnyShit (11.06.2017), forum147 (12.01.2017), gav78 (24.04.2017), grishka (25.08.2017), igoria (27.10.2016), jakerloop (08.10.2016), Krasshara (27.04.2019), ksoft (25.12.2017), MarinaSk (23.11.2016), Masik777 (15.02.2018), moscos (30.12.2016), multikom (12.10.2016), Narayana (07.10.2016), nikson78 (02.03.2018), npocto.sanches (18.12.2017), pashaBush (07.10.2016), prosto1978 (07.10.2016), sergey_ru (17.01.2018), Sheriff-73 (03.05.2018), Shuravi74 (20.12.2016), Stason2003 (25.06.2017), ugansk (30.03.2017), valleha (12.11.2016), Александр.333 (18.11.2016), анна88 (19.04.2017), ВикторСТ (25.10.2016), Елена1748 (14.04.2017)

----------


## Online_Z

Ну всё, значит началось. 1С таки значит запустила свою обещанную систему проверки правомерности использования установленных обновлений типовых конфигураций. 
Теперь после каждого обновления будет запускаться процедура проверки наличия подписки ИТС на сайте 1С, если подписки нет, то это сообщение будет долбить каждые несколько минут и выносить моск.
Прочитал тут 
Это значит после каждого обновления нужно будет танцы с бубнами устраивать, чтобы эти сообщения убрать?

----------

Narayana (07.10.2016)

----------


## jakerloop

помогите мне тоже prdj@yandex.ru

----------


## jakerloop

А если серверный вариант базы на MSQL как указывать путь к 1Cv8.1CD  если в принципе его там нет путь к базе прописан к примеру так Srvr="SERVER1C";Ref="Buhbaza"  как быть?

----------


## jakerloop

постоянно выгружать и загружать базу с серверного варианта в файловый патчить и загружать её обратно?

----------


## gnomdallas

Та же самая проблема. Подскажите что делать. dallasla2@yandex.ru

----------


## alexvas

"Достает" требование подключиться к Интернет-поддержке (Бух 3.0 релиз 3.0.44.115, режим файловый), в администрировании интернет-поддержка не подключена, попробовал delic- не помогло. Может кто-то подскажет как это отключить? Заранее спасибо.
al-d@inbox.ru

----------


## alexvas

В продолжении: попробовал еще раз delic: если с созданием Log-файла, то пишет неправильное завершение программы, если без оного, то открыт файл базы данных... хотя комп. перегружался, база не открывалась, в процессах ничего такого не виситИ?
что то я не то делаю, только вот что?

----------


## cyris

гуглил данную проблему, наткнулся на это:
http://140200.pro/archives/924
в частности 2ое решение, что скажете?

----------

alexandr_ll (11.10.2016), alexvas (11.10.2016), maxyura (13.12.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> гуглил данную проблему, наткнулся на это:
> http://140200.pro/archives/924
> в частности 2ое решение, что скажете?


Полагаю следует шить.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## alexvas

Спасибо, обязательно попробую, если все получиться - напишу

----------


## rikony

Ну и ?

----------


## cyris

3.0.44.140 - не работает обработка, пробовал другие - тоже не помогло.
патч ругается на версию платформы - не понял с какой он работает.
у кого какие идеи?

----------


## alexvas

Получилось, всем большое СПАСИБО за помощь.

----------


## rikony

что получилось то ?

----------


## cyris

какой из способов?можно поподробнее?
какая у Вас платформа?конфигурация?

----------


## Олег Т.

> какой из способов?можно поподробнее?
> какая у Вас платформа?конфигурация?


Проверено, работает!!!  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/75ez/u6aSobo6f   Инструкция внутри.
Платформа 8.3.8.2054  БП 3.0.4.140

----------

Acix (04.04.2017), Denezhny (22.02.2017), diamante885 (25.10.2021), dobriymultik (15.09.2017), EKOJXYSF (14.10.2018), Galla (13.01.2017), Kypc (11.01.2017), MarinaSk (23.11.2016), rnf70 (27.01.2017), Shamry (27.06.2017), Sheriff-73 (03.05.2018), zun-zun (18.01.2017)

----------


## serg85

> Напишите ваш e-mail


Можно и мне тоже кинуть? ksv85@bk.ru    Заранее благодарен!

----------


## LaPinta

Помогите и мне, пожалуйста! la_pinta@mail.ru

----------


## serg85

Наверно можно не спрашивать, никто на почту не отвечает:(

----------


## Олег Т.

> Наверно можно не спрашивать, никто на почту не отвечает:(


Смотри ПОСТ  25  !!!

----------


## Torvic

eco@otchet-eco.ru - плиззз!!!

----------


## Тимурко

Подскажите решение пожалусто!
timurnamail@mail.ru
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.10.2639)
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.58.26)

----------


## Тимурко

Подскажите решение пожалусто!
timurnamail@mail.ru
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.10.2639)
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.58.26)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите решение пожалусто!
> timurnamail@mail.ru
> 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.10.2639)
> Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.58.26)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JXif/gJg5MaJvz

----------

Тимурко (07.02.2018)

----------


## Тимурко

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JXif/gJg5MaJvz


рАБОТАЕТ, СПАСИБО!

----------


## asm70

У меня  на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1313)
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.59.43.01) не работает и обработка тож...
Правим файл locale.inf
Правим файл log.inf
<Error> Формат файл log.inf не совпадает с ожидаемым. Правка невозможна может
Есть еще варианты?

----------


## Farmazon_r

Добрый день.
Буду признателен, если и мне поможете с этой бедой.
bangaroooo@gmail.com

----------


## kitpazan

Добрый день.
Недавно перешел на Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.60.34) Платформа 8.3.11.2899. Все вышеуказанные обработки не работают.
Буду признателен, если и мне поможете в этой проблеме!
kitpazan@mail.ru

----------


## alexvas

Аналогично, delic v2 перестал работать после обновления на релиз Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.60.44), платформа 8.3.10.2580. На релизе 3.0.59.43 еще работал, а сейчас в логе пишет: <Error> Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С
Версия базы = 8.3.8.0. 
Если уже есть решения выложите ссылочку, плииз.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Аналогично, delic v2 перестал работать после обновления на релиз Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.60.44), платформа 8.3.10.2580. На релизе 3.0.59.43 еще работал, а сейчас в логе пишет: <Error> Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С
> Версия базы = 8.3.8.0. 
> Если уже есть решения выложите ссылочку, плииз.


Лично какое я вижу лечение которое 100% работает это эмуляция ключей. 
Если будет интересно пишите всё дам с инструкцией и + SQLExpress2016 работает уже годами и без проблем.

----------


## Сергеевич

Ребята подскажите, может ли на одном ноуте стоять и нормально работать легальная 1С и пиратка?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Конечно может, только должны быть разные релизы платформ

----------


## Annie.K

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста. Обновила платформу на 8.3.10.2772. Открываю базу, она загружается, далее выходит окно "Лицензия не обнаружена" с ссылками "Получить лицензию", "Загрузить файл-ответ" и кнопкой "Отмена". Короче программу я так и не открыла. Не знаю, что и как делать с этим дальше kitaevaanna-cool@yandex.ru

----------


## avm3110

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста. Обновила платформу на 8.3.10.2772. Открываю базу, она загружается, далее выходит окно "Лицензия не обнаружена" с ссылками "Получить лицензию", "Загрузить файл-ответ" и кнопкой "Отмена". Короче программу я так и не открыла. Не знаю, что и как делать с этим дальше kitaevaanna-cool@yandex.ru


Качайте и устанавливайте ре-пак платформу.
А так - база файловая или же клиент-сервер? Ключа нет какого - клиентского или серверного? Короче - ничего не понятно :confused:

----------


## Alex-494

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите пожалуйста, как отключить напоминалку:
https://ibb.co/tpqKWPn

----------


## Alex-494

> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите пожалуйста, как отключить напоминалку:
> https://ibb.co/tpqKWPn

----------


## Online_Z

> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите пожалуйста, как отключить напоминалку:


вон же внизу есть "Подключится позже"

----------


## Alex-494

> вон же внизу есть "Подключится позже"


Она потом раз в 20 мин вылезает

----------


## Alex6666

а же самая проблема. Подскажите что делать       
обнаружено неправомерное использование
бесит сразу вылетает, помогитееееее

adam-cilvectrov@yandex.ru

----------


## Ивввв

а же самая проблема. Подскажите что делать
обнаружено неправомерное использование
бесит сразу вылетает, помогитееееее

bolwan@list.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> а же самая проблема. Подскажите что делать
> обнаружено неправомерное использование
> бесит сразу вылетает, помогитееееее
> 
> bolwan@list.ru


MiMo лечит эту проблему.

----------


## Ивввв

Установил MIMO по ошибка но все равно выскакивает

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Установил MIMO по ошибка но все равно выскакивает


Какая платформа?

----------


## Ивввв

8.3.20.2184
Файловая база

----------


## Vasa2006

Подтверждаю. Перестало работать с новой защитой :-(

----------


## alexandr.ilin

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/75ez/u6aSobo6f


не работает

----------


## Ивввв

А при чем тут КриптоПро

----------


## mikr

а с более новыми платформами работает?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> а с более новыми платформами работает?


Непонятно, о чем вы спрашиваете?

----------


## 1vel

> Непонятно, о чем вы спрашиваете?


Они спрашивают, рабочее решение касательно обхода проверки лицензированности на сегодня есть ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Они спрашивают, рабочее решение касательно обхода проверки лицензированности на сегодня есть ?


Либо с понижением платформы Интернет можно не отключать
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN
Либо с последними версиями с применением Мимо при отключенном Интернете

----------

